# How to put on weight?



## StAcI_RobBiNs (Jan 12, 2006)

Im way skinny but I'm only 15. Ive heard from alot of people that in a few years Ill "grow into my body" which i guess means put some weight on and get some more curves. But I hate being so skinny is there any way of putting on weight cause i find it impossible no matter how much i eat. I also want to have more tone to my arms and legs without losing weight, which would be the best type of excersise for this? Also if i put on weight now and in a couple years my metabolism totally slowed down would i be fat? x


----------



## maianne (Jan 12, 2006)

I think you should just maintain healthy eating & exercise habits and let your body be however it's going to be.  You should also consult with your physician to make sure everything's OK (i.e. your BMI is within normal limits, maybe check out your thyroid if you're concerned, your diet/exercise routine is suitable, your own body image perception is healthy, etc.).  As for exercise, it's always good to have a mix of different types of workouts - cardio, strength, flexibility.  But yoga & pilates are awesome for exercises that give you tone and a nice lean look that would probably look awesome on your skinny-minnie frame.  Both yoga & pilates are good for flexibility and certain types can give you a decent cardio & strength workout (but probably best to do other activities as well, IMO).  In any case, I'm sure you're a beautiful person, bones & all!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw, metabolism does slow down as you age.  That's a fact, but I'm seeing it myself... I always hovered around the 88-lb mark when I was in high school & univ. but have gained 10lbs in the past year!!  And no real change in my eating habits (actually, ate probably a little *more* junk food back in school).  That's life, I guess.  Anyway, sorry for the lengthy post... HTH!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with maianne.

I'd suggest doing some weight training. You won't gain a lot of weight, but it will help you tone. Try lunges, pushups, and heel raises. Those exercises tone and are easy to do at home.

You could try eating more carbs, but healthy carbs. Choose whole grains over refined and processed. Fresh fruit for snacking. As far as fat goes, I usually only use butter (only for certain recipes) and olive oil. I use canola or peanut oil, but only for frying, which I don't do often.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you may not grow into your body. they told me that when i was a kid too, but i'm almost 18 now and i'm still thin as a rail. it's no fun at all.

i'd recommend seeing a doctor, they can refer you to a nutritionist if needed. or they can just help you by giving you a basic diet to follow. among that, they can also run blood tests. you may have a thyroid problem. most young women with weight problems have a thyroid condition and that's what gives them the weight problems. in which case, they can put you on a thyroid replacer pill and that might help you get to the weight you need to be


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 14, 2006)

I was extremely thin up until 25 and maintained my size 3-5 on a diet of soda and junk food along with meat and potatoes...  now I'm 28 and look "healthy" and sorta miss that starving kate moss, junkie look I had going on, lol!  High protein, carbs... would help.  Id just wait I bet that metabolism will kick in.


----------

